# Doctors Surgery



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, i was wondering how the doctors surgeries work here? do you need to register at a surgery? if so could anyone recommend a good GP in or near Al Barsha? 

Also how do the Dentists work to?

Thankyou


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi.

Unfortunately, there aren't that many GP's in Dubai. Supposedly they're trying to encourage more primary care practices but most people just go to any doctor at a private clinic, even if it was a specialist. 

A lot of people end up shopping around for a specialist based on what they think is wrong with them.. eg. Dermatologist if they have a rash, Neurologist if they have a headache.

You're not required to register with a specific doctor.

There are a lot of dentists, both general and specialists, in private clinics. I personally go to the German Dental Clinic on SZR although it costs a fortune, but that's a given with most dentists.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry but dentists in this country cost an arm and a leg, it's cheaper for me to fly back home and get my dental work done there than it is to go anywhere here. 750 dirhams for an x-ray is an example of the extortionate prices here.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi I am a...also interested in getting to know dentists. I had an excellent care back in Canada and here I have no clue how it works.

My insurance covers "dentist" well it is written on the card.

Can you folks recommend any good dentists ? How does that work actually?

Do they have dental hygienist here in UAE ? If not how have you been getting by ? Can any1 explain how the system work?

Thanks,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ther are plenty of dentist and hygienists in Dubai. You simply call up and make an appointment to see someone.

For your medical policy I suggest checking what exactly is covered under the dental clause. Chances are that cover is limited and you may have an excess to pay.
-


----------

